# Peach price



## geek (Jul 16, 2016)

How much is everyone paying per pound?

Local supermarket has it on sale until today for .99 cents/lb.

Thinking about maybe buying 40 or 50 pounds for a 5gal batch.


----------



## TonyR (Jul 16, 2016)

Any farm markets in your area?? If so, stop and talk to them and ask if anyone if growing peaches and buy a bushel or 2. That way the fruit would actually be ripe when picked and have flavor. Unlike stuff bought in stores picked green and treated to look ripe.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 16, 2016)

I bought 2 bushels for 90 bucks. .99 ain't bad but you can do better try the farmers market


----------



## Masbustelo (Jul 16, 2016)

Today in Illinois 85 cents a pound at Hy-Vee.


----------



## Lilocsprings (Jul 16, 2016)

I pay $15 per box of peaches. Never had it weighed to see what it is per pounds. 40-50 lbs seems like a wonderful amount for 5 gallons. I will have to rethink my amount now.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 17, 2016)

Price is important but How Ripe are they? When were they picked? Most supermarket fruit was picked at least a week before it shows up on their display - well before it fully ripe. 

Local Fruit stands are a better bet and like someone else said if there is one near you talk to them about getting their culls/over ripe and soft fruit. You can cut off spoiled parts and have really ripe fruit with better tastes and higher sugar content. Not mention probably avoiding the special treatment that store do to keep the fruit looking better longer. Not all farmers markets are a good deal - some hike the price because they are selling 'fresher fruit' - Ran into that last year local farmers markets were about 25-40% higher priced than even Walmart/Sams club.
Don't forget you can always slice and freeze smaller qty of fruit bought from that fruit stand until you have enough for your full batch. The freezing/thawing will actually will help break down the fruit better for fermentation purposes.


----------



## bkisel (Jul 17, 2016)

geek said:


> How much is everyone paying per pound?
> 
> Local supermarket has it on sale until today for .99 cents/lb.
> 
> Thinking about maybe buying 40 or 50 pounds for a 5gal batch.



Hi Varis...

I think that's a fair price but I think I did better picking my own @ March Farms in Litchfield County [I'd guess an ~ 40 minute drive from your house]. Peaches are an easy pick compared to Strawberry, Blueberry,etc..

Also, now with several peach wines under my belt, I feel 25-30 pounds is, for my taste, sufficient for 6 gallons. Makes a nice lite subtle peach wine.

I've basically used the DB recipe substituting acid blend for the lemon juice and adding bentonite to primary.

Save some peach for tweaking you next Riesling or some other white wine... awesome!


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 17, 2016)

"Also, now with several peach wines under my belt, I feel 25-30 pounds is, for my taste, sufficient for 6 gallons. Makes a nice lite subtle peach wine."

Agree whole heartedly - A light tasting wine is a pleasure - flavor doesn't have to blow you away. 5-6 lbs is certainly enough.


----------



## geek (Jul 17, 2016)

I purchased a couple pounds yesterday but they are not ripe enough. I will use these for eating purposes but may freeze a few to add to this WE LE16 Gewürztraminer Verdelho Muscat which is being racked from primary today. We'll see.

For the peach wine, I agree Bill, I think I am going to wait a bit and check at the farm instead.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 17, 2016)

You guys are killing me - I told the wife I was going to put any more wine making on hold until the fall - but this talk about going to farms and fruit stands has me wanting to start gathering more peaches for wine - since they won't be around in another month or two. ( At least not at prices I am willing to pay)


----------



## bkisel (Jul 17, 2016)

geek said:


> I purchased a couple pounds yesterday but they are not ripe enough. I will use these for eating purposes but may freeze a few to add to this WE LE16 Gewürztraminer Verdelho Muscat which is being racked from primary today. We'll see.
> 
> For the peach wine, I agree Bill, I think I am going to wait a bit and check at the farm instead.



You'll often find the "ripe" peaches on the ground. I suggest you leave them there and pick those off the tree that are just about to ripen. Pick what you need. Place some clean towels on a table, place the unripened peaches on the towels and cover the peaches with clean plastic garbage bags. Check each day and pick out the now ripened peaches, quarter and de-stone [I then spritz with k-meta but don't know if this is really necessary] and freeze.


----------



## bkisel (Jul 17, 2016)

Scooter68 said:


> You guys are killing me - I told the wife I was going to put any more wine making on hold until the fall - but this talk about going to farms and fruit stands has me wanting to start gathering more peaches for wine - since they won't be around in another month or two. ( At least not at prices I am willing to pay)



Well, so long as you have the freezer space you can pick or buy your fruit now, process and freeze and not start your wine making until the fall. No credibility lost with your wife.


----------



## geek (Jul 17, 2016)

bkisel said:


> You'll often find the "ripe" peaches on the ground. I suggest you leave them there and pick those off the tree that are just about to ripen. Pick what you need. Place some clean towels on a table, place the unripened peaches on the towels and cover the peaches with clean plastic garbage bags. Check each day and pick out the now ripened peaches, quarter and de-stone [I then spritz with k-meta but don't know if this is really necessary] and freeze.



Bill, what month did you pick your peaches last year? Wasn't it until late August?


----------



## bkisel (Jul 17, 2016)

geek said:


> Bill, what month did you pick your peaches last year? Wasn't it until late August?



Yes, just asked Janet and she remembers late August. [But that was two years ago. We were settling into our new home in PA last August. Time sure flies by doesn't it Varis?



]

Their site says starts Friday, August 7 but that must not have been updated from last year. You can contact them @ (203)266-7721 for this years picking schedule.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 19, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Well, so long as you have the freezer space you can pick or buy your fruit now, process and freeze and not start your wine making until the fall. No credibility lost with your wife.



Yes, I can make some space, All I have to do is take out some of the blackberries from last year and use them to start a batch of wine. Ooop! Nope that won't work. 
Actually can find some space if I can find the peaches. 

Still picking blackberries we are having just enough rain to keep them from drying up in the heat. Blueberries done, Black Raspberries not enough for wine this year. Probably try to get a couple of gallons of BlackBerry starte in the fall along with some Wine concentrate I recently bought, Shoulder surgery and weather didn't help me out this year but that's OK got enough in the basement a year (69 bottles and 2 gallons aging to be bottled)


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ok, the wife's been out of town so I went to the local fruit stand and struck a deal. Picked up 36 lbs of slightly over-ripe peaches for $15.00. (about 42 cents a pound) I gave them a 250ml (Half size) bottle of my latest peach wine just because - not part of the deal. She had already set her price before I gave them the wine. The peaches are really in pretty good shape actually. I ate a lot of the soft spot that to see how they tasted. Almost no spoiled spots at all - so I'm happy. Already cut up and bagged 16 lbs of peaches to freeze and after doing that I had just under 2 lbs of pits and waste peach, I even cut away some of the greener stuff around the stems. Still have a lot more to cut up but Got a pork loin to smoke now so the peaches will have to chill out until tomorrow.


----------



## bkisel (Jul 21, 2016)

Scooter68 said:


> Ok, the wife's been out of town so I went to the local fruit stand and struck a deal. Picked up 36 lbs of slightly over-ripe peaches for $15.00. (about 42 cents a pound) I gave them a 250ml (Half size) bottle of my latest peach wine just because - not part of the deal.  She had already set her price before I gave them the wine. The peaches are really in pretty good shape actually. I ate a lot of the soft spot that to see how they tasted. Almost no spoiled spots at all - so I'm happy. Already cut up and bagged 16 lbs of peaches to freeze and after doing that I had just under 2 lbs of pits and waste peach, I even cut away some of the greener stuff around the stems. Still have a lot more to cut up but Got a pork loin to smoke now so the peaches will have to chill out until tomorrow.



That reads like a good score. Good on ya mate (I think that's what our friends in Australia say.).


----------



## geek (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't really see fruit stands around here, need to venture out to another town and check.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 22, 2016)

Varies, we also got our over ripe peaches from a oechard/fruit stand. $10-15 a box. The $10 boxes were almost too ripe, had to cut out spots, but they were juicey. This was in Ga Mtns. Still have 30 ish bottles of Peach Wine from 2011 & 12. Awesome. Roy


----------



## geek (Jul 22, 2016)

save me a bottle Roy...


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 22, 2016)

Varis, sorry about the auto correct on your name last post. I'll save you a 6 year old Peach & a 2 year old one. Hope to see you this winter. Roy


----------



## davemo (Jul 22, 2016)

Just got peaches today i got a half bushel of (seconds) for 20 and bought a half peck of grade 1 for 7. The #1 are $1.60 a pound but this is from a local orchard that has good local grown produce. Sometimes its not all about whats the cheapest but also about quality, and supporting the local growers etc.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 22, 2016)

Davemo - I agree if you can get truly ripe peaches and good quality thats worth something.

I finished cutting up my 36 lbs of peaches, had 4 pounds of pits, bad spots and one pithy peach that had zero taste. 

THEN I ran into a problem - NOT ENOUGH FREEZER SPACE. Ah well starting a batch today. 
Trying one thing that I may regret. I ran the peach pieces through my blender. The problem I see is that I now have a lot of air in the must. My press wasn't extracting much juice so I tried the blender - figuring there is nothing in the skins or pulp that I don't want in the wine. Everything still was put into a bag since there are still some chunks and pieces of skin but the 'liquid' was so thick at first that my hydrometer stood up in the tube with only about 2-3 inched submersed. So I added sugar for a SG that I know will be close but probably a little on the low side. Checked again this evening and the 'liquid' is still pretty thick but it settled out at 1.110 I pushed it further down and it slowly came back to that same reading. Going to test again tomorrow a couple of times while the Campden tabs do their clean up of any unwanted yeasts etc. Right now the bucket shows 4 gallons with the sugar solution added. Total water added so far is 5 1/2 cups (4 cups for dissolved sugar solution and another 1 1/2 from rinsing my blender and a coupe of other containers into the mix. (didn't want to waste anything) 
Also trying something else - Last batch of wine was very light in color virtually like a white wine. So I decided to add a little color to this and mashed up 10 dark red sweet cherries in hopes of adding a little rose tint to the wine. 10 cherries aren't going to affect the flavor unless I share it with some super wine taster and the must now has a very slight rosy hue to the other wise golden color. I did hold out 4 lbs on peaches for other use and I think that after the blender induced air and gross lees are gone I can expect something closer to 3 gallons. So 28 lbs for an end product of 3 gallons should have plenty of flavor (9.33lbs of fruit / gallon) especially since I only added significant water in the 4 cups water in my simple syrup.

(Note Wife returns tomorrow afternoon and the batch will have been started by then - Asking for forgiveness instead of permission as they say.)


----------



## bkisel (Jul 23, 2016)

Why did you run the peach pieces thru your blender? 

Your idea to add color using cherries is interesting. I hope it works. Please let us know whether it does or not.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 23, 2016)

"Why did you run the peach pieces thru your blender? "

Well I have a hand press but it just wasn't getting the job done, Thought I'd try this. Pits and anything that might impart a bad taste were already gone. The only problem is that it put a like of air into the mix. If I had a do over, I'd just lightly blend them, just enough to chop a little finer - a real food processer with a slicing blade would have done a great job. 
With that much fruit the pulp in larger slices I think it would take a while to break down and release the sugar and acids into to the must. So I'm hoping that this has overcome that and will allow me to have more accurate readings. This morning there was quite a bit of more liquid material (My sample for the SG check was translucent not solid colored) on the bottom of my bucket and that read out about about 1.094. I want a little higher ABV more like 15-15.5 so I added more simple syrup and stirred. Later today I'll check again after it's settled out. I may have to split this into two buckets because this is regular food grade 5 gallon bucket not 6 gallon fermenters and I don't want to be cleaning foam and lost must off the floor. Acid check and nutrient additions later today when I do one more SG test and pitch the yeast. Will probably wait overnight before doing the split so the yeast has more time to spread throughout the must. Temp in the basement is 70-72 so the KV-1116 should be find conditions good to go to work.

Open to suggestions if anyone has some.


----------



## jburtner (Jul 23, 2016)

He he - was reading this and picked up 50# of peaches this morning. Going to clean cut and dessicate them slightly before freezing 

See how I feel about it after that. 

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## bkisel (Jul 23, 2016)

jburtner said:


> He he - was reading this and picked up 50# of peaches this morning. Going to clean cut and dessicate them slightly before freezing
> 
> See how I feel about it after that.
> 
> ...



Why are you bothering to desiccate them? From my experience and from a number of recipes... quartering, de-stoning and then freezing is all the processing needed. [I spritz with k-meta just before freezing but don't think it is really necessary.]


----------



## dralarms (Jul 23, 2016)

Froze mine with stones in them, thaw a bit and the pit will come right out.


----------



## davemo (Jul 23, 2016)

I did not freeze mine this yr although i do agree the freezing helps with the juicing. But between adding pectic enzyme and the yeast working on the sugar in them i don't see a problem. I ended up with 18# and added 3 gallons spring water to bring total volume up to 5.5 gal.


----------



## bkisel (Jul 23, 2016)

dralarms said:


> Froze mine with stones in them, thaw a bit and the pit will come right out.



Didn't know that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 23, 2016)

How can you get an accurate SG reading when the pulp is relatively intact? Peaches, Apples, Nectarine the larger fruit is going to take some time to breakdown unless juiced. 
Since we estimate our ABV by comparing starting vs ending SG our estimates are relatively inaccurate with these fruits until the fruit breaks down and by the time that happens the fermentation process is well underway and the sugar is already being used up by the yeast. That's why I chose to blend my fruit. Admittedly using a slicer that would have simply made very fine pieces of the fruit would have been better than the air introduced in the blending process. I don't have a juicer and don't do enough of this to justify purchasing one large enough to survive juicing 15-30 pound of fruit at one time. (Burned up the rubber coupling on my blender doing this fruit yesterday) 
On the upside for me the Air is being released as it sits and I just pitched the yeast this afternoon. SG reading was just a hair below 1.100. Depending on the fermentation and how the SG responds in the next 2-3 days I can go back and add a known amount of Simply Syrup and recalculate my SG to get a better estimate of my expected final ABV but for now I believe getting about 14%ABV is going to work for me.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 23, 2016)

Scooter68 said:


> How can you get an accurate SG reading when the pulp is relatively intact? Peaches, Apples, Nectarine the larger fruit is going to take some time to breakdown unless juiced.
> Since we estimate our ABV by comparing starting vs ending SG our estimates are relatively inaccurate with these fruits until the fruit breaks down and by the time that happens the fermentation process is well underway and the sugar is already being used up by the yeast. That's why I chose to blend my fruit. Admittedly using a slicer that would have simply made very fine pieces of the fruit would have been better than the air introduced in the blending process. I don't have a juicer and don't do enough of this to justify purchasing one large enough to survive juicing 15-30 pound of fruit at one time. (Burned up the rubber coupling on my blender doing this fruit yesterday)
> On the upside for me the Air is being released as it sits and I just pitched the yeast this afternoon. SG reading was just a hair below 1.100. Depending on the fermentation and how the SG responds in the next 2-3 days I can go back and add a known amount of Simply Syrup and recalculate my SG to get a better estimate of my expected final ABV but for now I believe getting about 14%ABV is going to work for me.



Once it starts juicing due to fruit break down you can use a refractory meter to get an accurate brix and convert that to sg


----------



## Johnd (Jul 23, 2016)

dralarms said:


> Once it starts juicing due to fruit break down you can use a refractory meter to get an accurate brix and convert that to sg



And if you don't have a refractometer, sanitize and push a strainer down into your must, scoop out a cup of juice and pour it into your wine theif and drop in the hydrometer.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 24, 2016)

Johnd said:


> And if you don't have a refractometer, sanitize and push a strainer down into your must, scoop out a cup of juice and pour it into your wine theif and drop in the hydrometer.



Done that too.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 24, 2016)

I was able to get a good sample this morning by holding my finger over the top of my wine thief then pushing down towards the bottom of the bucket. My sample was translucent not as loaded with solids and the reading was consistent with one from yesterday 1.094. Think I will add a little more simple syrup here shortly once the fermentation actually fires up. Right now I have about 4 1/4 gallons in a 5 galllon bucket so I have to watch very carefully for an overflow. will probably split off about 1 gallon into a smaller fermenter for the time being. Once I remove the fermentation bag there should be room for all of it in one bucket.


----------



## jburtner (Jul 24, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Why are you bothering to desiccate them? From my experience and from a number of recipes... quartering, de-stoning and then freezing is all the processing needed. [I spritz with k-meta just before freezing but don't think it is really necessary.]



Just experimenting and trying to focus the flavor. A partial dehydration seems to concentrate everything and make it sweeter. I'll chop bag freeze still. May need more boxes of peaches. 

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 24, 2016)

??? Dehydration sounds like it would make the skins tougher and harder for them to breakdown in the fermentation process. Are you going to juice them or re-hydrate them before starting the wine?


----------



## bkisel (Jul 24, 2016)

jburtner said:


> Just experimenting and trying to focus the flavor. A partial dehydration seems to concentrate everything and make it sweeter. I'll chop bag freeze still. May need more boxes of peaches.
> 
> Cheers!
> -jb



Interesting experiment. 

So with dehydration all that is lost is water? Everything else that is peach remains?


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 24, 2016)

"So with dehydration all that is lost is water? Everything else that is peach remains?"

While it does not seem apparent I am pretty certain that there are volatile oils that are lost in the dehydration process as well. These are the same oils that are lost when we ferment at higher temps with lighter colored fruits such as peaches. These oils contribute to the aroma and flavor of the end wine. Looking at several articles on food dehydration they speak about lost vitamins due to exposure to air and while we don't make or drink wine for the vitamins (if they are there?) the same thing is going to happen to the aromatic elements of the fruit when exposed to the air for an extended time while drying.


----------



## geek (Jul 24, 2016)

I think I will just freeze and then thaw mine as usual.

I'd be interested in your results though.


----------



## jburtner (Jul 25, 2016)

It's a bit of extra work and time to set 50# on ~160F for ~12h to partially dehydrate. This is not extreme dehydration but maybe 30%? I don't have a juicer so was planning to put all the peaches into a mesh bag and squeeze to get the juice out. Plenty of juice left in these partially desiccated peaches. Will probably be adding some water or other "juice" and chapitalizing to get SG to wherever it should be... 1.080 or 1.090'ish...

When I taste test compare them to the fresh peach they taste different - sweeter - more peachy - the meat is a deeper orange - skins are tougher. I like them better prepared like this and found some ice cream in the freezer that was taking up too much space so had to "get rid of it along with some of these peaches"...

I think the skins will be fine especially once they macerate in the juice for a while in the primary.

Once they're de-stoned / quartered / processed / dehydrated there is less total mass - I'm going to need another 25# basket 

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## geek (Jul 25, 2016)

jburtner said:


> When I taste test compare them to the fresh peach they taste different - sweeter - more peachy - the meat is a deeper orange.



If the flavor and aroma is more pronounced, maybe an idea to use some of those to back sweeten at the end...


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 27, 2016)

It's tough to tell in a comparison of dehydrated vs fresh peaches as to the aroma and flavor because neither has been through the fermentation process - that's where we can lose a lot of the aroma and taste if the fermentation is done at the upper end of the acceptable fermentation process. Several experts have written about using yeasts that work at lower temps and fermenting at lower temps to protect those volatile oils that give us the aroma and the flavors in the lighter colored fruits/grapes. So while there may be enough aroma and flavor in a mildly dehydrated peach to compare favorably with a fresh peach, once both go through fermentation that's where you can lose that light but wonderful aroma and taste. 

By the way the batch of Peach wine I started has already dropped to 1.005 SG yesterday I added some additional sugar to increase the ABV since I had a hard time getting a solid reading as fermentation started. In the morning the Must was at 1.020 an after I added the additional sugar it was up to 1.042 - I checked it several times throughout the day and it was bubbling steadily - had to push the fruit sack down each time and try to push it to leave open space for the CO2 to escape. Then this morning WOW ! 1.005 on the Hydrometer. Going to gather and rinse my carboys one more time and do the transfer. Should have 4 + gallons going into 4 x 4liter glass carboys and with 7 pounds of peaches per gallon it won't be a problem if I have to add a little water to top them off. 
By the way the 20 dark red sweet cherries added to deepen the color have given their all. Picked some pieces out of the must and they had no additional color to give. They have slightly darkened the must overall and if this works I should end up with a peach wine that has a peachy color vs the usual light or white wine color. Will know more as it clears over the coming months. The flavor of 20 cherries (1/2 lb maybe vs 28 lbs of Peaches) should not even be detectable.


----------



## bkisel (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, I doubt you'll taste any cherry. Hope that color change holds as I know about my peach wines not looking "peachy".

An aside... Seems most everyone who tried some liked my last peach wine except my soon to be 95 year old Mother in Law. She had a little sip and then said something like... "Oh, I don't like it. It taste to much like wine. I thought it would taste just like peach juice." Well, guess you can't please everyone.


----------



## geek (Jul 27, 2016)

Bill, what was the starting SG of your last peach wine?
When I make a batch I think I will be looking for a lower SG around 1.075 (I think) to then back sweeten to ~1.010

I think the lower ABV may pronounce the flavor and aroma, just thinking...


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 27, 2016)

bkisel said:


> An aside... Seems most everyone who tried some liked my last peach wine except my soon to be 95 year old Mother in Law. She had a little sip and then said something like... "Oh, I don't like it. It taste to much like wine. I thought it would taste just like peach juice." Well, guess you can't please everyone.



That is hilarious!!! I have to admit I love the smell of the peaches when I'm preparing them for the wine and even as they start to ferment - Have to resist slurping down any of it. We have tried using the gross lees on ice cream - tastes good if you don't mind the yeast flavor - still plenty of alcohol in the lees for it to keep well too. Had some in the fridge for several months.

And now you've done it. I may have to go thaw out some of the extra peaches I set aside to make a Peach Smoothie.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 31, 2016)

Dumped my peaches in a bucket on friday, today went out and ripped the stones out (they were still cold and some still partially frozen) added pectic enzyme and a tablespoon of kmeta. Should pretty much be liquefied but Tuesday. Then I'll add my sugar and yeast.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 10, 2016)

Peach wine from 28 pounds of peaches and 20 sweet red cherries. (Trying to add a little color without going artificial or changing taste.) 

Ok 3 1/2 weeks into it and about ready to rack again. 

This is a comparison shot of my second batch of peach wine and the latest batch in process Color is significantly different at this point but will it hold or lighten. Judging by the color of the wine in the neck of the carboy (Which is smaller diameter of course so color should be lighter) and the color of the last batch I think there is chance the color will be a little deeper. If this works think I'll have to call this "Blushing Peach." There is also a back label to that bottle by the way with more info on the wine.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 11, 2016)

Left mine in the bucket to long. Got busy and just got time to move it. Out of 2 bushels (approx 36 lbs each) no water added. I now have 7 gallons of peach wine and only had about 3 lbs of scraps.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 11, 2016)

*"I now have 7 gallons of peach wine and only had about 3 lbs of scraps."*

That's great! That will be some intense wine.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 11, 2016)

Scooter68 said:


> *"I now have 7 gallons of peach wine and only had about 3 lbs of scraps."*
> 
> That's great! That will be some intense wine.



I like a lot of flavor. Had to hide in a windowless room to open my banana wine. Afraid I was going to get mugged by monkeys. ::


----------



## geek (Aug 11, 2016)

dralarms said:


> Left mine in the bucket to long. Got busy and just got time to move it. Out of 2 bushels (approx 36 lbs each) no water added. I now have 7 gallons of peach wine and only had about 3 lbs of scraps.



So this equals to around 10lbs per gallon, did that really give you that ratio of pure juice with no water?


----------



## wyogal (Aug 11, 2016)

*Q about freezing peaches (all stone fruits)*



dralarms said:


> Froze mine with stones in them, thaw a bit and the pit will come right out.



When I freeze stone fruits for later eating (not wine) I have always blanched them (dip in boiling water for 30-50 seconds) to stop the ripening enzymes. Is this not necessary to use for wine, or do you all do this and this step is understood??

(The only fruit I have frozen without more prep has been tomatoes....)


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 11, 2016)

"So this equals to around 10lbs per gallon, did that really give you that ratio of pure juice with no water?"

My latest batch was 4 gallons with 28 pounds and the only water I added was for my simple syrup. So with roughly 3 additional pounds per gallon he should have no problem


----------



## dralarms (Aug 12, 2016)

geek said:


> So this equals to around 10lbs per gallon, did that really give you that ratio of pure juice with no water?



Yep. I got a 6.5 gallon carboy and a 1 gallon jug. Neither are all the way full and I will have to rack off the sediment in a week or so so I should still end up with 5.5 to 6 gallons after clearing. 

No I don't blanch them, I let them thaw partially and if they weren't falling apart I just ripped them apart and took the stones out.


----------



## bkisel (Aug 12, 2016)

Scored 24 pounds of peaches for $24.00. I'm figuring about 2-3 days to ripen before quartering, de-stoning and freezing.


----------



## geek (Aug 12, 2016)

I counted 42 peaches Bill [emoji4]


----------



## bkisel (Aug 12, 2016)

geek said:


> I counted 42 peaches Bill [emoji4]



Yeah, but I had to count twice as I only got 41 on the first count. 

So when are you making the visit to March Farm? http://www.marchfarm.com/


----------



## geek (Aug 12, 2016)

We'll see, we're vacationing in the DR and heading to Punta Cana tomorrow, we'll be back home Friday so maybe next weekend [emoji12]


----------



## bkisel (Aug 12, 2016)

geek said:


> We'll see, we're vacationing in the DR and heading to Punta Cana tomorrow, we'll be back home Friday so maybe next weekend [emoji12]



Did you take your son and daughter this time?


----------



## geek (Aug 13, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Did you take your son and daughter this time?




Yes, they both came with us, only my 22-year old daughter stayed back home.


----------

